# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Tính Toán trong java

## nhocnguyen_vip

mình muốn thiết kế một GUI để tính Tổ Hợp C : n chập k
ai bít có thể demo một bài cho mình hiểu được k ạ

mình mới làm wen với java lên còn nhiều bỡ ngỡ mong các bạn chỉ giúp!

----------

